# Feel of stearic acid vs. cetyl alcohol



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2011)

Can anyone explain the difference of the FEEL of a lotion made with stearic acid vs. one that is made with cetyl alcohol? Does one glide better than the other? 

I am formulating a facial lotion and wonder if one is better than the other for this application, or maybe both together is better? I was going to order some stearic acid but wonder if I may need both.





ETA: I am asking because of this comment from Swift's blog...
___________________________________________________
    January 4, 2011 7:10 PM 
Susan Barclay-Nichols said...

    Hi Jane. You can generally switch cetyl alcohol and stearic acid in most recipes, but it will change the skin feel from a slippery lotion to a more grippy cream. It's okay if the recipe isn't exactly 100% - 99% to 101% works just as well.
___________________________________________________




I can't tell which ingredient she is referring to as "slippery" or "grippy." I THINK I want the more slippery thing for a facial lotion. Right?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 1, 2011)

Too much stearic acid can make the lotion draggy. Cetyl alcohol will give you more thickness. It depends what you want your formula to do.


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 3, 2011)

In my experience, the stearic will make for a "draggier" cream and the cetyl alcohol will have the better glide. I'm not sure which would be better for your purposes, but I would guess the cetyl alcohol for most skin types.


----------



## carebear (Sep 3, 2011)

photoshadows said:
			
		

> In my experience, the stearic will make for a "draggier" cream and the cetyl alcohol will have the better glide. I'm not sure which would be better for your purposes, but I would guess the cetyl alcohol for most skin types.



I agree, based on my limited experience.


----------

